# Reasons for not taking Martial Arts



## ShikataMMA (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi All,

I have 2 questions:

1. Does anyone know of any surveys done that give reasons as to why people do not want to take martial arts classes?

2. What have you been told personally as to reasons why people do not want to take martial arts?

Thanks,
Ron Cooper
Shikata Academy


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have heard various reasons some of them being

1) Too expensive--which may be true for their income vs. availability

2) Too old/fat/inflexible etc.

3) Self-conscious--don't want to look stupid trying to learn the new things

I have never seen a formal study though, just things I have come across with and heard most often with those reasons.


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2009)

ShikataMMA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know of any surveys done that give reasons as to why people do not want to take martial arts classes?


 
I have never heard of such a survey...I'm sure there is one out there..



ShikataMMA said:


> 2. What have you been told personally as to reasons why people do not want to take martial arts?


 
I usually hear (mostly from the officers I work with) that they don't have the time..They do manage to find time for Softball, Bowling and Dart Leagues..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 9, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I have heard various reasons some of them being
> 
> 1) Too expensive--which may be true for their income vs. availability
> 2) Too old/fat/inflexible etc.
> ...



Good ones.  Those were some of the reasons I used before I finally decided to just go ahead and do it - and I sure am glad I did!

But I remember once buying a Gold's gym membership for like $500.  For one thing, I felt bad later because I knew that I had been ripped off.  For another, I ended up going like twice, because I let myself be intimidated by the hardbodies draping themselves over the machine and staring at me like I got lost on my way to the donut shop.  Bad memories like that helped to keep me off martial arts training for too long.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Mar 9, 2009)

Most people that I have encountered,do not have the patience........
want,instant results.......
really do not want to commit.....
I get talkers too...
even after a great demonstration,thorough explanation,and after being led to the source,senior trainer and to the source of the art.
Lazy,stupid or just plain ignorant?Posers or just talkers?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2009)

The biggest one over the years is I have no time

Next would be man that is just silly

Or I am a man and do notneed it.

why should I learn to kick I own a gun.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 9, 2009)

This will seem simplistic, but there is really only one reason why people choose not to purchase a product. The value of the product has not been proven to their satisfaction. If it is, then they will make the time, and find the money.

People assign monetary value to products before they purchase them because it is a way that they can describe the value of something they know nothing about in a way they can relate to other objects they do understand. For instance, they know dinner costs 40 dollars, and their phone bill costs 110 dollars, and their car payment is 300 dollars, and their rent is 700 dollars. So, if karate costs 100 dollars a month, then to the uninformed customer, that means it's worth more than two dinners, but less than one month of cell phone service.

The problem is, they really don't have any concept what karate is when they walk in off the street. Ask some black belts you know, would they trade everything they've experienced because of martial arts for the amount of money it cost them in monthly payments? Well, to be fair, if the economy gets much worse you may have people taking you up on that, but generally the answer is no. I know I would never trade my experiences for the nine or ten grand they've cost me.

So, how can you relate the real value of karate to a customer who has no frame of reference? Well, that's a tricky one. But if you want to get past the objections you have to find a way to convey all that karate is and can be to that completely ignorant person. 

Look at it this way, every time someone says no, regardless of the reason they give you, it is because you failed. You failed to convince them that the product you are offering is of greater value than whatever they chose instead. Whether it's softball, or evenings with the family, or a nicer car. They made a decision that those things are worth more to them then karate is.

And to be fair, they may be right.

So, if you want to overcome their objections the first thing you have to do is figure out what they want. If they want self defense and your selling fitness, then you won't convince them your product has value. If they want a babysitter and you're selling chinese tradition, again, they won't be buying.

But, if you know what they want, you can tailor your sales pitch to their desires. That is the first step in proving the value of your product.

If they want fitness, teach them about the calories they can burn doing kata. If they want self defense, show them some of the applications within the movements. If they want a babysitter, point out how the hours of your evening classes allow parents plenty of time to enjoy a nice dinner at one of the nearby restaurants. 

It's more about what they want to buy then what you have to sell. Ultimately, people look for martial arts for one of three reasons. Self defense, fitness, or social acceptance in a group environment. Most martial arts offer all three, but focus on one aspect most. So figure out what each individual customer is looking for, and tailor your pitch to that need.

That's how you prove to them the value of your product in terms they can understand. And it's the only way to overcome whatever objections they throw up.


-Rob


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know of any surveys, but on a personal level. I have heard "because it is turning me into someone I don't like" come out quite a bit.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 16, 2009)

Same reason other people don't play football, hockey, soccer, basketball, swimming, darts, billiars, knit, play video games, or any other hobby.  It's just not for everyone, people have different interests and like to spend their time on different things.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2009)

Reasons for not taking martial arts.... I don't know.... I guess

They don't want to crush thier enemies, They don't want to see them driven before them, and They don't want to hear the lamentation of their women


----------



## tellner (Mar 17, 2009)

Why don't people scrapbook? Why don't they go to the opera? Why don't they geocache or quilt or make cheese? 

It's all about what gives you pleasure and fulfillment.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

Heard this one last night because it is all fake! They did not want a close up of some self defense.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think the reasons come in stages.
1) Those who've never considered it at all.
2) Those that have considered it and taken the time to visit a school.
3) Those that have studied short term and quit.

1) These folks may not even realize that there are different flavors of MA out there.  They may not realize that there are schools close to home.

2) These folks may have been turned off by a bad "sales pitch" at another school.  They may see only the higher ranked students training and think "There's no way I could do that" without realizing what all is involved in getting to that point.  They may just look at it and think "That's way too much work.

3) These folks have done the basics and don't want to put in the time to advance so they've convinced themselves they don't need any more training.  They may have had a bad experience at another school and are lumping all instructors into one horrible category.


----------

